# How do I get Alexa to repeat my playlist?



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have no trouble getting Alexa to play my playlists from my Amazon Music, but when it gets to the end it just stops. How do I get her to just keeping repeating the list till I tell her to stop? It's easy enough on a device, but I can't fathom the correct command to give her. I've tried a few but then I have to wait each time till it gets to the end to see if it's worked and so far none have. Any ideas as to the correct wording?

Also, is it possible to skip a specified number of tracks? She'll acccept a command to skip to the next track, but not one to say skip three tracks. Or would I have to know what number a particular track on the list is and ask her to skip to that track?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

To ask Alexa to repeat -- "Alexa, _loop_". She should then say, "Loop mode on." I don't know if Amazon Music has this problem, but Spotify does. In Loop mode, individual songs in a playlist will repeat before the whole playlist plays.

I don't understand your asking about skipping a specified number of tracks? Certain tracks? Just delete them from the playlist.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Sandpiper! 

'Loop' was the keyword I was missing - all I had to do was replace 'play' with 'loop'. I just said "Alexa, loop my Christmas playlist" and it worked.  

The reason I wanted to skip a lot of tracks at a time was so I could get to the end of the list quickly and find out if my instruction was correct, rather than have to wait for the whole list to play before I could try something else if it wasn't. Now that I know what works I no longer need to do that.


----------

